# Yarn Stores on Kauai and Maui



## Ellie RD

Does anyone have suggestions for yarn stores on Kauai or Maui? I would like some place friendly where I can find yarn to make something special to remind me of my visit.
Also, does anyone know if I can bring homemade trail mix with raisins, craisins and nuts into Hawaii from the mainland? I know that fresh fruits and vegetables are not permitted.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

I will be waiting for an answer re any yarn stores in Maui as we are going there and also staying in Waikiki in November. Have told my DH I just have to get some US yarn while over there.


----------



## Sewvirgo

Hanalei Strings is on Kauai. It's a combination music and yarn store. Sounds strange but it's pretty awesome in there!

http://www.hanaleistringskauai.com/


----------



## doris greeson

Call your airlines for info on what to bring or not to bring.
I even check with them about bringing knitting needles. Ask about wooden, plastic, and metal.

Good Luck; I love the Hawaiian Islands.
DIG


----------



## kanona

On Maui... Last time I was in the islands, there was a small knitting/craft store at the very south end of Lahaina. Headed south, you think you're leaving Lahaina as you pass the banyan tree, but keep heading south until you get to a little shopping village circa 1970s. Sorry I don't remember the name. ...... Other option is Ben Franklin in Kahalui, over in the vicinity of the airport and Costco. When I have been desperate for a project, it has filled the bill. 
I typically go to Maui annually and have never had trouble with needles. I typically carry my Skacel Addi Turbo set. TSA did give me grief about scissors, so leave them in the check through.
Good luck and aloha!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

As has been said a great number of times before, go to WWW.TSA.GOV for the REAL, RELIABLE, MOST UP-TO-DATE info on knitting/travelling in the USA & what is permitted on the aircraft. Then PRINT the page & have it with you in case there's any question by an un-informed agent.


----------



## Sewalaskan

I have had no trouble with knitting needles, even the metal ones. But I always make sure there is a started project on them so they aren't empty needles. For a long flight, I might have a couple different projects on needles. For traveling though, I have 'mindless' projects so I'm not battling with my pattern too. 
Although, one time I dropped my ball of yarn and of course it totally rolled away! It was almost empty, so I just broke the yarn and left it.


----------



## Alohadonna

Oh yes, Hanalei Strings is a must on Kauai. They are so helpful and sometimes have what you would least expect in yarn. They have sent me yarn that I could not find on the Mainland!!!!


----------



## Ellie RD

Thanks for all of the advice. I had no problems with needles in my carry on or checked luggage. I went to Hanalei Strings on Kauai and bought two skeins of the fingering merino/bamboo yarn in both the hibiscus and banana patchy colorways. They are beautiful. Can't wait to get home to start projects. The owner who dyes the yarn was not there and the guy who was knew more about the ukuleles. But the only help that I needed was getting out of there without spending hundreds of dollars. The yarns are beautiful. I have posted their website below.

http://www.hanaleistringskauai.com/index.html

I also stopped in at the Twisted Turtles Yarn Shop in Lihue. The owner was very nice to chat with. She stocked a small selection of the Hanalei Strings yarn.

Have not looked for a yarn shop on Maui yet... Aloha and Mahalo!


----------



## ScarlettD67

[No message]


----------

